
NS8 CEO resigns; investigation and layoffs follow - Elof
https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/science-and-technology/tech-company-ceo-abruptly-resigns-investigation-and-layoffs-follow-2117209/
======
solumos
Simply shocking for a company that closed a $123MM Series A that in June, led
by Lightspeed.

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/10/ns8-raises-123m-led-by-
lig...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/10/ns8-raises-123m-led-by-lightspeed-
for-its-suite-of-online-fraud-prevention-tools/)

